# Laurel--Before & After



## flippedstars

Ok, so many of you have heard me reference that Laurel has lost weight. When I met hubby, she first weighed in at a whopping 21 lbs. I don't have any pictures of her specifically demonstating her "fat" but here are a few to give you a general idea...this is 9 months ago...










Before...21 lbs





































After...12 lbs...she still might have 1 lb to go, I can't quite decide. Her ribs are still difficult to feel...









Even her fat little face lost weight...









You can literally see her residual fat rolls but not that bad 





















...Kinda wanted to post this, so that everyone could see that it IS possible to get a chi to lose weight. Over 8 months she lost 9 lbs, and has maintained for one. And she's way healthier now!


----------



## LittleHead

OMG how awesome!!! What is it that you guys did to help her lose the weight?
My Britney is about 5.5-6 pounds, and she should weigh around 4, since her current weight is toooo much for her little legs.


----------



## MakNLFi

OMG that is awesome! Great job Mom on getting her down to a healthier weight!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

wow that's an amazing difference she looks so much brighter and healthier!! I sent Ninja to go live with my OH for the summer last summer while Baby-Love had her pups because he didn't take to them tat well and I felt bad that I couldn't give him the love he needed while I was raising these babies anyways when I got him back he was 11lbs!! looked horrible about to pop 1 year later I got him to 8lbs he looks soooo much better I would like to cut him back more. I can't believ you got her to lose that much in so little time what was your secret? I cut his food back and take him for runs offleash at the park daily except in the winter because he's half hairless and has sensitive toes in the cold. I am thinking of putting him back on a weight control food. I feel like I am starving him with the tiny amount of food he gets  He is major food obsessed if u rop anything its gone b4 it even hits the ground lol really would love to hear your tips I'd like to get him down 2 more lbs if possible


----------



## Reese and Miley

That's incredible! Good work Laurel, and you!


----------



## flippedstars

LittleHead said:


> OMG how awesome!!! What is it that you guys did to help her lose the weight?
> My Britney is about 5.5-6 pounds, and she should weigh around 4, since her current weight is toooo much for her little legs.


First off, she got so fat because she was sneaking food on a daily basis from a rather blase standard poodle...plus her own food...plus climbing on the table and eating scraps (boys would just leave 'em there), and was on a high cal dog food, too. She also had run of about 40 acres, and went out and knawed on dead deer and goodness knows what else, and also found a few garbage cans often enough to get into. Plus the poodle she lived with would tip over garbage cans, and they'd have a hay day.

It was hard, and we felt mean, but via our vet's advice, we cut her down to literally 12 lowfat kibbles (Innova Low Fat Adult) per meal twice a day, along with 1/3 cup frozen french cut green beans, thawed and warmed, and 1/3 cup warm water. This made her feel "full". At first she turned her nose up at the green beans but got over it. This was the whole first 3 months. Then she got upped to 15 kibble, same amount of green beans, only a bit less water. The second 3 months, I bought canned food to mix in with the green beans rather than kibble, because it gave it more "flavor" that could be mixed around. It was about 2 spoonfuls per meal. I don't remember how I figured the calorie amounts, but she could get "more" food this way, and more flavor to make the beans more palatable.

She got NO TREATS, NO TABLE SCRAPS, NADA. If someone asked if they could give her a treat, the answer was NO, sorry. Does she look like she needs it? It was winter and streets were covered in ice, so we didn't really exercise her.

She *HAD* to lose weight, she has a leg that was run over as a young pup and if the weight didn't get off of it, she was going to get arthritis in it really bad and have to have it amputated...so we just did what we had to do. 

Its hard and you feel like you're starving them, but you get somewhere.

The last 2 months of the diet, she was getting 1/8 cup of Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Low Fat dog food...dry...I think she honestly missed the green beans LOL. 

She is maintaining on about 100 calories a day as a 12 lb dog. This summer she has been exercised regularly, but her metabolism is just extra slow. I didn't have her thyroid checked, but probably should. Just been to the vet so many times lately with all the puppies its been ridiculous! She gets 1/8th cup twice a day now of the Fromm Four Star Nutritionals, as well as the occasional treat. We weigh her weekly to make sure the weight isn't sneaking back on.

You will feel mean, but you CAN do it, and you WILL be glad you did.


----------



## flippedstars

I forgot, about 3 months ago, 3 days a week I started giving her some salmon oil (one pump, one meal of the 3 days), to help with her coat and it helped loads...her skin was dry and flaky because she wasn't getting the fat she was used to, or probably needed, but the weight needed to be gone!


----------



## flippedstars

Found one other before/after set...hubby holding her...



















Definitely glad she lost the weight lol.


----------



## foggy

Wow! That is seriously AWESOME! :hello1::hello1: She looks fantastic now! Best of all she'll be so much healthier. Good on you!


----------



## sugarbaby

she looks much younger now


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> wow that's an amazing difference she looks so much brighter and healthier!! I sent Ninja to go live with my OH for the summer last summer while Baby-Love had her pups because he didn't take to them tat well and I felt bad that I couldn't give him the love he needed while I was raising these babies anyways when I got him back he was 11lbs!! looked horrible about to pop 1 year later I got him to 8lbs he looks soooo much better I would like to cut him back more. I can't believ you got her to lose that much in so little time what was your secret? I cut his food back and take him for runs offleash at the park daily except in the winter because he's half hairless and has sensitive toes in the cold. I am thinking of putting him back on a weight control food. I feel like I am starving him with the tiny amount of food he gets  He is major food obsessed if u rop anything its gone b4 it even hits the ground lol really would love to hear your tips I'd like to get him down 2 more lbs if possible


OMG I'd have been livid if someone was caring for my dog and it gained all that weight. I posted everything we did for her on the first page of this thread in RE to LittleHead, I'm sure you saw it but just incase you missed it its there


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

yes i saw thanks so much he says he looks too skinny now and doesn't want me to continue dieting him I flipped him the bird and told him to buzz off LOL! He fed him major amounts of table scraps he looks soooooo good now! I should dig out old pics and show a comparison he looked sickly like he was a fat sausage about to pop. Mama know's best and he is never ever leaving my side ever again hehe!


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> yes i saw thanks so much he says he looks too skinny now and doesn't want me to continue dieting him I flipped him the bird and told him to buzz off LOL! He fed him major amounts of table scraps he looks soooooo good now! I should dig out old pics and show a comparison he looked sickly like he was a fat sausage about to pop. Mama know's best and he is never ever leaving my side ever again hehe!


The sausage look is ridiculous! Poor Ninja! I'm glad you've gotten some of the weight off of him though. You can probably do it much more gradual w/ him because he doesn't have such a massive amount ot lose.


----------



## Waiushaoting

That is amazing! She looks so much healthier.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

He eats about 12-15 kibble twice a day nothing else mixed gets occasional table scrap but its always lean things such as lean chicken or cucumbers, carrots etc. Think I may have to cut that out too I don't have a problem with it it's my household I gotta be strict about!


----------



## miasowner

Wow... I congratulate you on taking the time to help Laurel lose the weight.  She looks great.


----------



## rocky scotland

WOW well done Laurel and mum! She is looking great and must feel so much better. 
There is no need for dogs to be fat, you just gotta watch them if they are sneaking food or give them less, its us thats in control of their food. Some people are killing dogs with kindness by overfeeding them, makes me mad.

My friends dog wont eat her food and because she wont eat they feed her treats between meals so basically its just treats she is eating which is high in fat and they wonder why she is putting on weight.

A few extra pounds can be a lot on a small dog.

Good work Laurel! She is such a cutie!


----------



## Terri

Wow she looks fantastic now!
Well done! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow! Miraculous! lol Those last ones of your hubby holding her she looks lighter definately! Well done!


----------



## rache

Wow what a huge difference. She looks great now! 

I cant imagine how hard it must have been x


----------



## jan896

OMG... I got to try this on Chico..... when he was neutered he was a cute little thing... now he is a cute BIG thing, weighs 10.1 lbs!! everythign I have tried - still won't lose, even excerised him everyday 1.0 miles until his little feet pads starting having sores... I will try this and see if it helps him

thanks for sharing!


----------



## jazzman

jan896 said:


> now he is a cute BIG thing, weighs 10.1 lbs!! everythign I have tried - still won't lose, even excerised him everyday 1.0 miles until his little feet pads starting having sores... I will try this and see if it helps him


Sorry to sidetrack,but exercise alone wont reduce weight. He has to eat less calories. If he's exercising and not losing weight, he's probably getting way too much.

Work with your vet to determine a reasonable reduction in calories for weight loss ( slow and steady is the way to go ). If you need help with the calories per weight of food and all that, pm me. 

Stella is down 12 pounds, due to reduced calories and daily exercise.
I hate to see your dog getting sore feet with no results !


Flippedstars - you did an amazing job with Laurel. I can't even imagine 
a 21 pound Chi ! You've obviously given her her life back.

Can you see the backmost rib on her when she is standing and relaxed ?


----------



## Electrocutionist

Wow, I am seriously amazed! The hard job certainly paid off!
Well done to both of you!


----------



## flippedstars

jazzman said:


> Sorry to sidetrack,but exercise alone wont reduce weight. He has to eat less calories. If he's exercising and not losing weight, he's probably getting way too much.
> 
> Work with your vet to determine a reasonable reduction in calories for weight loss ( slow and steady is the way to go ). If you need help with the calories per weight of food and all that, pm me.
> 
> Stella is down 12 pounds, due to reduced calories and daily exercise.
> I hate to see your dog getting sore feet with no results !
> 
> 
> Flippedstars - you did an amazing job with Laurel. I can't even imagine
> a 21 pound Chi ! You've obviously given her her life back.
> 
> Can you see the backmost rib on her when she is standing and relaxed ?


No, no ribs are visible at any point. That's why I think she may have another 1-2 lbs to go, but I'm not sure, her butt has gotten awful small. I'm wondering if her ribs aren't visible b'c she just has so darn much extra skin now (there is a LOT!). The vet originally said our goal weight for her should be 15 lbs, but when she got there I knew that wasn't enough...so we kept going.


----------



## xSamanthax

OMG how awesome!!! You have done a fantastic jobwith her! Looks like she is so much easier to hold too


----------



## Brodysmom

that is a stunning difference! Great job!! So glad you posted these pics.


----------



## jazzman

From what I can see in the pics, she looks absolutely fantastic.

Stella has some loose skin on her belly, but I'm not going to torture her.
If it goes that's fine. If not, she's healthy and strong, and isn't entering any
contests. 

It's stunning that Laurel could lose nearly half of her body weight !
She must feel like a million bucks now.

Awesome job to her and you !


----------



## flippedstars

jazzman said:


> From what I can see in the pics, she looks absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Stella has some loose skin on her belly, but I'm not going to torture her.
> If it goes that's fine. If not, she's healthy and strong, and isn't entering any
> contests.
> 
> It's stunning that Laurel could lose nearly half of her body weight !
> She must feel like a million bucks now.
> 
> Awesome job to her and you !


Heh Heh...she's been a bit cranky about it but when I see her running around outside chasing a bird or something compared to how she used to be, it makes it well worth it. 

Good work on Stella, too!


----------



## *Chloe*

she looks great!! u have done a great job


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

wow what a difference she looks so much more healthier and happy. 
where did you get the salmon oil?


----------



## flippedstars

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> wow what a difference she looks so much more healthier and happy.
> where did you get the salmon oil?


I got it at our local pet shop...we just had to switch to a dif. brand though...I will have to see what it is.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

when Prada's hair went wirey and brittle we cut fish oil capsules and squeezed them on her food her hair went amazingly soft and shiny again and since then haven't had to give it anymore. 

I weighed Ninja again today and he's down to 7.6lbs today woohoo he lost almost .5lbs in 3 days!


----------



## JRZL

wow!! she looks like a different dog! 
This makes me really hopeful for Zoey 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Joey's Dad

Wow--that's incredible. She looks great!


----------



## qtchi

I didn't know Chihuahuas could get that big. Great job on getting her to lose weight. She looks fantastic.


----------



## MChis

WOW!!! See the before pics of Laurel would be Milo if we let him eat whatever he wanted. LOL That is an amazing transformation - she looks incredible now!


----------



## tulula's mum

OMG laurel looks fantastic know, you must be so proud


----------



## flippedstars

qtchi said:


> I didn't know Chihuahuas could get that big. Great job on getting her to lose weight. She looks fantastic.


I think she's a mix of some sort. Hubby got her 6 years ago at like 5 weeks old out of the back of a pickup truck, and if the dogs they said were the parents, were...they were brother and sister LOL. So yeahhhhh.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

aww lookin good!! well done! x


----------



## MndaNGmoe

Wow that is a crazy change!!! congrats!


----------



## chideb

Wow, what a change.. You guys have done a fantastic job with her.. She should have a long and healthy life, thanks to you..


----------



## charm chi baby

Aww that's so awesome!!


----------



## Tanna

That's just amazing you did a great job.


----------



## skwerlylove

Wow! Great job to Mamma and Laurel! She looks like a whole new dog! I didn't realize that she was a chi mix I guess, but now I can definitely see it.

I bet she feels a lot healthier and happier! Good job for helping her stay healthy.  She's pretty cute too, even if she is grumpy. 

All your Chis are so darn cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep

wow!!! she should be the jenny craig/subways guy of CHIS! haha!  so cute! well done girl


----------



## rubia

She looks so wonderful and healthy. Good for you to go all out for Laurel. It breaks your heart to see a pup with such wee legs carrying all that weight around.


----------



## cherper

wow laurel looks so different  She looks like my lucy sooo much it cracks me up.
Great job!


----------



## LDMomma

She looks awesome! Much healthier too.


----------



## woodard2009

That is wonderful!! She looks like a totally different pooch. I'm so happy for her. You did a great job!


----------



## crawlin

wow she looks great! well done to you


----------



## Dragonfly

Holy cow she looks awesome! I never knew a Chihuahua 21 pounds! LMAO! AWWW I bet she feels so much better and happier too! How cute!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Wow! Laurel looks great! Kudos to you and good job, Laurel.


----------



## tricializ

Oh wow. Amazing transformation. Should be on Biggest loser for doggies.  Bruiser was tipping the scales around 10+ pounds a few months ago and we have been really cutting out any treats and have gotten the kids on board to not give him scraps. He is now really pretty lean, albeit a bigger chi. I have to weigh him but am guessing he's around his 7 pounds he used to be. Great job!!!


----------



## kimr

I'm so glad you posted this. I think I might need your advice in the near future.

Gracie is a binge eater, and she's very sneaky about it. I have a large cat that usually only comes down to eat when the dogs are napping, which isn't very often. I hate to put his food up, but it's a constant battle to keep Gracie from eating it, and if she catches you NOT looking, she can consume ALOT in a very little time frame. 

I walk in the room and catch her with pieces of cat food falling out of her mouth, and she's just looking at me like "Where did that come from???"

Pedro was neutered 3 months ago, and I've noticed he's started putting on some weight. Both are very active and we take them for long walks - we have a huge cemetery behind us that we walk through daily - the paths add up to about a mile and a half. 

Gracie will be spayed soon - and I know the risk will increase then. 

Again, thanks for explaining how you did it, and for posting the pics...(No wonder the little sweetheart ate the whole bag of dog treats! )


----------



## Amandarose531

Way to go Laurel!

She so reminds me of my Grans dog, even the overweight part. That poor this was 23lbs at his last weigh but since my Gran passed away and her sister has him I know she said he's slimming down since she's stopped feeding him scraps!

She's beautiful!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

oh wow....


----------



## flippedstars

Hahaha the crazy part is now she is 10 lbs, and its the perfect weight for her. She looks wayyyy younger and is able to do a lot more without being exhausted. I cannot believe how fat she was before LOL.


----------



## mommasboy

WOW!! Amazing!! Kudos to you!! I can't stand to see fat dogs and commend you very much for caring enough about her to help her feel healthy again!! It cannot feel good to be that overweight. I am always appalled at ppl's very fat dogs and actually feel sorry for them. She looks wonderful and I am sure she feels 100% better now!


----------



## sugarbaby

i cant get over how much younger she looks , that is amazing


----------



## ExoticChis

WOW that is a huge weight loss, I though Honey was over weight, but she is nothing compared to what he was!


----------



## LadyJ

What a great job you did! She looks wonderful. I had a 16-pound Chi that should weigh 12 pounds, so I put him on a very strict diet, too, and it worked. He had luxating patellas on both back legs and had surgery, so it was very important that he not carry any extra weight. He was a bigger Chi and 12 pounds was slim and trim for him.

Jeanette


----------

